# ** plz help me find this! **



## xJUDYx (Feb 20, 2008)

i was watching zack & cody tonight and i reaaalllly like ashley tisdales black top! 

do any of you ladies know where i could find one like it? 


thanksss


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Feb 20, 2008)

mmm, i think that forever 21 had something a little like this


----------



## xJUDYx (Feb 20, 2008)

they did. i actually had it in my online cart and when i logged on the next day, it was gone!! i hate when that happens.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 20, 2008)

i love that outfit too! super cute. I agree try f21 or wetseal.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xJUDYx* 

 
_they did. i actually had it in my online cart and when i logged on the next day, it was gone!! i hate when that happens._

 

ugh me too. 

mm, you might be able to find a similar one at 
H&M. or Charlotte Russe.


----------



## xJUDYx (Feb 20, 2008)

we don't have an H&M here..boo and i shall check charlotte russe.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 21, 2008)

LOL I've been looking all over the internet but I could only find these, that were _somewhat_ similar:

YesStyle.com: Women: BLOSSOM: Vest Affixed Frilled Shirt - Free International Shipping on orders over US$150

UrbanOutfitters.com > Women's ♥Apparel > Vests

Revolve Clothing - True Religion, Juicy Couture, Seven Jeans, Citizens of Humanity

That top is very unique!


----------



## xJUDYx (Feb 22, 2008)

aww thanks! i think its just the wording on how to search for it is killing me! i tried everything! even "underbust halter blah blah"


----------

